# Yes! It Really Happened!!



## wheeler4x4 (Mar 17, 2006)

With all of the incorrect weather reports they finally got one right.

We got 4"- 7" depending what location of the Metro you were in last nite.

It was a fun easy push too. Really light & fluffy. 
It would go,**"POOF"** when you hit the pile & the end of the rows. lol o-o-[**

Good thing it was MLK Jr Day. Over 60 accidents this AM(Why can't you drive @ 70 MPH?)
A normal traffic day would double that


----------

